# Buying car in UK



## Audigangster (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Guys

Im looking varius typs of websites where people sell used cars in UK.

I haved decide to try to look for one and buy one and swap sterring from right to left (I live in Slovenia).

Best car for me is Audi A4 B6 (I know evry inch of that car). 

So I would like to ask you abaut two things.

1. can you give me some website adresses where trusted dealers sell used cars

2. Is it possible to make insurance and licenes plate in UK in way so I could drive car from UK to Slovenia?

Thanks in forward for answers


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I may be wrong but I don't think the transit plate system operates from the UK. Cant you just get a Slovenian insurer to issue a green card for your purchase?


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Audigangster said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im looking varius typs of websites where people sell used cars in UK.
> 
> ...


You will find *all *your answers here!


----------



## Audigangster (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks, but could you give me any website ehre i could find cars in england?


----------



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

autotrader.co.uk?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The most popular UK car buying site


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Only asking, but seems a lot of work. Buy a LHD car from a LHD country would be easier would it not? Why UK car specifically?


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Only asking, but seems a lot of work. Buy a LHD car from a LHD country would be easier would it not? Why UK car specifically?


The exchange rate. Discounts of up to 30% on new cars compared to mainland prices.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lots of people here though go to get a nice audi and drive to germany to get it from the factory, are german cars really cheaper in the UK at the moment? I know the exchange is rubbish but I would have thought in Germany they would be a little cheaper?


----------



## Audigangster (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes UK cars are 30 to 40% cheaper.

And here are many cars wich are totaly dameged, so I can make concersion cheap.

Tell me one thing more. Are car traders fair in UK? here in Slovenia we have much problem when traders change milage on the car.


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Lots of people here though go to get a nice audi and drive to germany to get it from the factory, are german cars really cheaper in the UK at the moment? I know the exchange is rubbish but I would have thought in Germany they would be a little cheaper?


Seriously, Audi's are 20-30% (depending on model and equipment) cheaper in the UK (compared to Germany and Belgium), taking into account admin costs, travel costs, VAT etc.

I don't know if you speak German, but take a look at this thread on the biggest German autoforum: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/kauf-eines-a5-in-england-t2099618.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But that's new cars, does the same really apply to the second hand market?


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> But that's new cars, does the same really apply to the second hand market?


I misunderstood the TS's questions. He wants to buy second hand or damaged RHD's and convert them to LHD's himself.

I do believe that the exchange rate's effect will play less here...


----------

